# It's not a addiction



## chost10

So here's my inventory


----------



## themainlegend

CHRIST!!! Those pictures make me think of heaven!! How much you reckon you have spent?? Best collection i've ever seen btw!!


----------



## [email protected]

Its not a addiction? ........You sure? :lol:

Nice collection mate:thumb:


----------



## -damon-

flash **** lol.im only jealous,very nice collection


----------



## James88

Whoa :O Great collection


----------



## samwyard

lol thats got to be about £4-5k worth easy, so jealous


----------



## steve from wath

Awesome

just one thing
although they are all neat and tidy

they are not alphabetically stored


looks the dogs danglies:argie::argie:


----------



## *Das*

**** ME!!!!!!! Great collection :thumb:


----------



## liam99

Good collection and set-up.


----------



## chost10

steve from wath said:


> they are not alphabetically stored
> 
> :


My alphabet is not that good:lol:


----------



## JB052

Ok I give up, you win


----------



## steview

Thats absolute stunning


----------



## chost10

themainlegend said:


> How much you reckon you have spent?? btw!!


I try not to think about that...............my wife says i'm a ........
Until you see her shoe collection:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## robtech

superb and strangely arousing.lol nice 1 dude


----------



## Razzzle




----------



## Bowden769

Wow. 

I am lost for words


----------



## voon

Teh funies! But: Since you're so keen on those spraybottles ... what are they and are they good? Durable? Chemical resistant?


----------



## alexandjen

:doublesho Bloody Hell! that is some collection :thumb:


----------



## cleancar

nice ! you have real issues !!!!!! good collection


----------



## MSD1540

I was going to post up my collection tonight but looking at this I think I'll wait a few days until this has been forgotten about!!!!


----------



## clarkey1269

voon said:


> Teh funies! But: Since you're so keen on those spraybottles ... what are they and are they good? Durable? Chemical resistant?


as above, i have one of the spray heads and i thought it was the best spray head ive used but didnt have a clue what it was as it came with some poorboys bug and tar


----------



## chost10

voon said:


> Teh funies! But: Since you're so keen on those spraybottles ... what are they and are they good? Durable? Chemical resistant?


For regular products their fine , but for wheel cleaners just get the chemical resistant types.


----------



## andy_ad567

o my dear god nearly jizzed in my pants lol amazing collection and just the way i like it nice and tidy and i bet your wifes shoe collection is noway near as tidy and neat as that.


----------



## chost10

clarkey1269 said:


> as above, i have one of the spray heads and i thought it was the best spray head ive used but didnt have a clue what it was as it came with some poorboys bug and tar


After using flush them with clean tapwater.:thumb: They will last longer.


----------



## -Raven-

My goodness! That's one kickarse collection!


----------



## Ignitus

OMG!!! :doublesho


----------



## Filtrum

wowee that's amazing!! Think you need some kind of counselling! lol


----------



## Zetec-al

Wow! Great collection.


----------



## Lukewarm

I fully admit my collection is a tiny fraction of that, my problem is that my wife believes it looks the same as in your photographs! :wall:

But obviously not as tidy. Good work Sir! :thumb:


----------



## james_death

You are one sick puppy...:lol:
Your also in denial...


----------



## Blockwax

That collection really does a lot to encourage the :newbie: in here......if thats what the addiction ends up like.........i give in...before i start....


----------



## GSVHammer

So how much of that are you actually going to use?


----------



## croydesurf

What a great collection of products you have. Until today I thought that I had loads of detailing stuff but you have topped my collection easily. 

Your collection is really inspiring, I suspect the only difficulty you have when detailing your motors is which products to use on them that day.

I love the way you have laid everything out. If I had the space I would like a set up like yours.

Keep us the great work.

Regards

Mark


----------



## mik73

Awesom collection! In other words: krijg nou de klere. wat een gave collectie!
Seen it earlier on the dutch CC-forum

Love the way you layed out the bottles on the stairs. :thumb:


----------



## Audriulis

That is a serious collection mate, and very tidy as well, how many QD mate?


----------



## Axel_89

Jojojojojooo...!!! :doublesho

*His whore mother*!!! :doublesho

*It's the best collection I've ever seen*. 

Congratulations, buddy. Many Congratulations... 
*
Mountains and mountains of spent money*, *but it's worth*... :thumb:

You're my idol. 

One hug, buddy.


----------



## clarkey1269

where did you get the spray bottles and heads from lol?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Seems a waste of money in reality.

You don't even need half that stuff, don't forget it does go off as well.


----------



## -damon-

Mirror Finish said:


> Seems a waste of money in reality.
> 
> You don't even need half that stuff, don't forget it does go off as well.


jealous :lol:

only joking :lol::lol:it is very true i was thinking to myself today why do i need so many different products as they all dont get used


----------



## Lovescars

why do people spend so much for?


----------



## yetizone

WoW..!

That is an amazing amount of kit...! :lol:


----------



## Posambique

Lovely :argie:

What´s your favourite LSP?


----------



## The Cueball

Got to say that is a bit OTT and pointless...far too much stuff there imo





Looks cool though, well thought and layed out

:thumb:


----------



## horned yo

jesus what a collection


----------



## big ben

that is nicely layed out... i dont think i could get through all that and i do my family and friends cars to :doublesho

i will take that gallon of speedwipe of your hands though, it looks untouched


----------



## CJS-086

Holy ............ that's crazy. I'm in love!


----------



## markc

Sorry mate but thats way over the top but its your money thank goodness!!


----------



## PaulN

Loving the layout. Very nice. :argie:


----------



## PaulN

samwyard said:


> lol thats got to be about £4-5k worth easy, so jealous


Doubt there that much.... easy upto £1k with machines though. :thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens

Heaven is a cupboard full of kit.
Stone me...............


----------



## bobssignum

Thats one awesome collection you have there , just wondering are you sure you have it all or is there something missing .




hum yer just had another look and there is definetly something missing.


----------



## chost10

clarkey1269 said:


> where did you get the spray bottles and heads from lol?


carclean.nl:thumb:


----------



## chost10

Posambique said:


> Lovely :argie:
> 
> What´s your favourite LSP?


Fuzion , Supernatural2.0 , naviwax, zymol ,pinnacle souveran.......


----------



## chost10

big ben said:


> i will take that gallon of speedwipe of your hands though, it looks untouched


purchased just 2 weeks ago , my use some stuff for cleaning..:thumb:


----------



## chost10

I must say that i'm already filtering some stuff out. So when its empty , its done.


----------



## rittz

nice collection :thumb:


----------



## DW58

Why? I like keeping my car clean and shiny as much as the next DW member, but that's ridiculous.

I think you've got a problem - we jokingly call our hobby OCD, but some are perhaps closer to the reality of OCD than others. There must be many items there that you've never tried.


----------



## ant_s

Very nice mate, like the way the bottles are stacked. I've tried to think of way to store my bottles so you can still see the labels, and that seems the best way.


----------



## RICHIE40

Woahh nice lot there :thumb:


----------



## Spuj

That just gave me a stiffy :lol:


----------



## chost10

DW58 said:


> Why? I like keeping my car clean and shiny as much as the next DW member, but that's ridiculous.
> 
> I think you've got a problem - we jokingly call our hobby OCD, but some are perhaps closer to the reality of OCD than others. There must be many items there that you've never tried.


 There are a lot of bottles thats going for the 2nd round.:thumb: I write reviews for the dutch forums


----------



## iatros

ohohoho it is great man  I love your wax fridge


----------



## DW58

chost10 said:


> There are a lot of bottles thats going for the 2nd round.:thumb: I write reviews for the dutch forums


I'm not quite sure what you mean by "bottles that's going for the second round" but the whole situation might have been better understood had you explained that in the first place.

Are you running a detailing business?


----------



## plr06

never seen anything like it, love it nice job


----------



## Fortis

Well It Puts My Mates And I Collections To Shame


----------



## tonyy

Woah what a collection,very nice...


----------



## Alfa GTV

Not too shabby! :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## chost10

DW58 said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean by "bottles that's going for the second round" but the whole situation might have been better understood had you explained that in the first place.
> 
> Are you running a detailing business?


I share this stuff with my other 2 brothers


----------



## PootleFlump

That is something else, I have a fraction of what you have and do wonder what I'm going to do with it all. I probably have more than a lifetimes supply, you have got many lifetimes supply of stuff!


----------



## DW58

chost10 said:


> I share this stuff with my other 2 brothers


So madness runs in the family 

It's still one of the largest accumulations (I hesitate to use the world "collection") I've ever seen. To think I can pick mine up and carry it with two hands quite easily - it's all I need.


----------



## CliveP

Quality Collection and presentation Mr Chost, congratulations on your 'non-addiction'!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## nixon

Simply wow! I hope you dont mind but I had to post these on facebook in order to educate the masses about "cash washing"


----------



## Spuj

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the labels for the bottles. The ones where it has the logo of the company on?


----------



## chost10

Spuj said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the labels for the bottles. The ones where it has the logo of the company on?


Just with microsoft word.:thumb:


----------



## Spuj

chost10 said:


> Just with microsoft word.:thumb:


Oh right, thats awesome then!!

Did you print on special paper?


----------



## ch96066

ant_s said:


> Very nice mate, like the way the bottles are stacked. I've tried to think of way to store my bottles so you can still see the labels, and that seems the best way.


What I have done is write on the spray head sides with permanent ink. Plus is you can see what's what, minus can't swap heads easily.

@ OP This is what's called a boutique collection then! Great stuff.


----------



## RS2

WOW :doublesho


----------



## RSTYG

Got to agree with some of the other members when they say it's a bit over the top.

But then I guess I wouldn't mind being the owner of a collection to die for.....:thumb:


----------



## prokopas

Very nice collection and really good organization and presentation


----------



## chost10

Cooled double 


















And my latest ad of my fav shop.










Wolf Chemicals pH Neutral Car Shampoo - White Satin (1L)	
Wolf Chemicals Gel Wheel Cleaner - The Brake Duster - Deironizer Decon Gel (1L) 
Wolf Chemicals Nano Wheel Cleaner - Clean & Coat (1L)	
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic (Soft Wax) (250ml)	
Dodo Juice Diamond White (Hard Wax) (250ml)

And as extra , 1 ltr ph neutral foam from Shinearama (thanx)


----------



## Jarw101

"just hook it to my veins!"


----------



## PootleFlump

That is alot of gear, when do you get the chance to use it all?


----------



## uzi-blue

Wow, that is an amazing collection. :argie:


----------



## chost10

I work with my brother , but te stuff is at my place.


----------



## davesei

1 of my first posts on here and I was nursing a semi over some guys collection....now I'm positively wanking my head off st urs ...wow


----------



## DMH-01

Never noticed this before but wow that's alot of stuff mate and it's still growing .


----------



## Short1e

WooooooW!!!

Love it


----------



## Sciroccostyle

You seriously need help:lol:


I love it though


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Top Collection :thumb: 

What is this bottles ? that comes with Italian flag ?


----------



## pi quattro

Amazing!!
Is there any reason why you keep some products in a fridge?


----------



## PrestigeChris

pi quattro said:


> Amazing!!
> Is there any reason why you keep some products in a fridge?


to preserve the waxes :thumb:


----------



## Henry33

This is how the heaven look like


----------



## bero1306

:doublesho xxx


----------



## chost10

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Top Collection :thumb:
> 
> What is this bottles ? that comes with Italian flag ?


Those are the monello line (menzerna) at carclean.nl :thumb:


----------



## sgwilliams187

sweet baby jesus and the orphans! mighty impressive collection


----------



## Franzpan

Now thats an impressive collection! Really nice to see the bottles well cared for and looked after I know this is slightly OCD but there is nothing worse than products with the label half peeling of with damp.


----------



## T.D.K

I am in awe of your collection. :thumb::thumb::thumb:

I would say I have a third of what you have and it's growing, but I'm not using my current products fast enough to warrant the new purchases.


----------



## robtech

i just enoculted .............


----------



## si hoc

bloody hell mate awesome colection!!!!!


----------



## phillipnoke

You need help


----------



## nothelle

You need more waxes to complete your insanity!!!!! wanna trade my sanity for yours???


----------



## Brooklands

That is quite a collection, no it's clearly not an addiction......


----------



## Wriggler

That's not an addiction...just a hobby!


----------



## alfajim

and this is why i try and finish something before i buy a new product lol
now don't let anyone touch it and mess that orderly fashion up.


----------



## Scatty

that is a nice collection !!


----------



## hooley

Nice collection, I love the 'Blue Glow'

Must take longer to choose which products to use than actually clean your car!
:thumb:


----------



## Keir

looks like a shop lol must of taken some time to build that ammount of proucts


----------



## black_civic_si

Its not a addiction, It's a passion....lol


----------



## Luke-Avfc

Wow !!


----------



## Superspec

Last time I saw a blue neon it was under an old Corsa!! 

What a collection....not jealous.


----------



## [email protected]

That is a nice set up


----------



## magpieV6

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OlDirty

A really absolute stunning collection :argie:


----------



## Claireeyy

Wow I was going to go with you have to much money but probably the opposite with that collection.


----------



## Shinyvec

That collection is like Santa's Grotto and must be the best laidout collection I have ever seen


----------



## hooley

What a Dream come true!

Would take me longer to decide which product to use than it would to clean the car....then there's the problem of smelling all the products! 

Im sure it's not just me? We all smell the products....don't we?


----------



## JakeWhite

....marry me........


----------



## ITHAQVA

Holy fG ST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :doublesho

You need to seek help


----------



## anthonyh90

:doublesho Awesome collection


----------



## Stu-TDi

Coolaasss :thumb: Love the cabinet with all the smaller bottles of products


----------



## Matt_Nic

It's impressive, but I'll be buggered if I "get it" ?

Are you a professional detailer using this stuff day in day out?
Why would any one need so many different waxes, polishes, sealants etc etc etc?

Also, if this is purely a personal collection, do you seriously use all of it every time you wash the car? IE, wash, clay, polish, glaze, wax seal etc?


----------



## tosh

I have got serious label/bottle envy...


----------



## AlexTsinos

Nice collection mate!


----------



## zonda

This looks like my bathroom cabinet!  very nice collection.


----------



## Denzle

A Bobby Dazzler of a collection you got there Fella.


----------



## ffrs1444

OCD Mad !!!


----------



## Keith_Lane

Absolute dream collection, LOVE IT!!


----------



## simon burns

Jesus! proper collection there mate,love it! :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Wowzers nice collection, did you re-mortgage the house?


----------



## littlejack

WOW!!!!!! i want


----------



## MattDoleman

Very impressive collection 

Anyone have any idea where i might get some of those bottles with the white and blue spray heads?


----------



## Sirmally2

You can keep your products... I would just like to take the shelving and fridge off your hands! :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Blew me away no need for the wife to say im bad a collecting gear now fantastic set up and that will take some beating brilliant


----------



## A3AUDI

Crazy collection of products!!


----------



## TheKeano

WOW!!! How do you even remember what youve got, let alone choose which products to use each time! Jealous isnt even the word..... :lol:


----------



## ford nut

Fantastic collection...:doublesho.... Any chance of seeing the "toys" this lot is used on???:thumb:


----------



## ben-150

Wow a fantastic collection:argie:


----------



## Spizz

Very impressive. But like someone else mentioned Ill take the shelving of your hands


----------



## Neilb1

omg that is a collection


----------



## Megs Lad

Jesus !!


----------



## Porkypig

It is you know, I can sense it...


----------



## MEH4N

wow thats an impressive collection

very nice


----------



## Wout_RS

great collection, 

you will never get those waxes out in your life


----------



## Keir

I'd like to see if there a ton more stuff now.


----------



## Ratchet

Keir said:


> I'd like to see if there a ton more stuff now.


+1, update please, :lol:


----------



## TopSport+

so do I ask for any updates


----------



## ImDesigner

Seriously impressive stuff and impeccable presentation. Good effort!

:buffer:


----------



## dandam

I showed the pictures at the start of the thread to Mrs dandam last night, just to prove that I am normal 'only' having two plastic boxes full of stuff and no dedicated storage - she informed me that if I every had a collection like that she would divorce me :doublesho:doublesho

So just incase, where can I get those cabinets.... :lol:


----------



## craigblues

Very Nice Indeed...


----------



## poppo2003

How long did it take to collect? Lovely setup


----------



## David Proctor

Love it....


----------



## jonw279

That's epic that!


----------



## raitkens83

Wow that is some collection!!


----------



## Buckweed

What are your opening hours....


----------



## rtjc




----------

